# Another Obama drama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think this was another set up, like the fainting lady, for Obama to look compassionate on television. Does anyone really fall for the theatrics of our shallow minded president anymore?

For the full story: http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/36 ... -krikorian



> Yesterday's heckler at Obama's pro-amnesty speech in San Francisco was Ju Hong, an approved guest of the White House and an illegal alien from South Korea who recently graduated from UC Berkeley. People who still say illegal aliens "live in the shadows" obviously don't know this guy: He's on Twitter and LinkedIn, was a member of student government, has lobbied for taxpayer subsidies for illegal-alien students, and has been the subject of so much fawning news coverage he has his own topic page at the Cal student paper.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How can an illegal go to college?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

He does do a lot of smoke and mirror stuff.

It is all to divert from the real elephant in the room..... The Health Care Law and how people are starting to know it is a pile of steamy.....(fill in the blank)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

More like the monkey in the room


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry Chuck, for a moment I goofed and hit edit on your post instead of quote. My post was in yours. Now I have corrected it.

Chuck your right, and the media is trying to help deflect the real problem which is health care.

Speaking of health care I kept asking myself why the people I know from Canada hate their health care, and one other guy on here says he loves it. I guess I was dense because now I think it's crystal clear. We know different kinds of people. I know those who work hard, pay their taxes, and the other guy knows those who have no problem freeloading off others. That's the problem we have now in this nation, producers and parasites. How do we get the parasites to understand that if they suck to much the host dies?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

About our friend on here who says he loves the Canadian System..... He is living in a major city. I showed his flawed thinking in another post with personal experiences which he could not refute.

Also a side note... Have you noticed some of the new numbers of "uninsured people" coming out. They say they estimated too high because many "young people" were still covered under parents or another policy somewhere. Got to love statistical data...it can be manipulated to make it work for what ever argument you want.

But the one I like is when they were saying 30 million people were uninsured..... That is less than 10% of the US population. So they made a bill to help 10% of the US yet it is going effect or change 90% of the nations population. Once again governing a few instead of the whole.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

plainsman said:


> Speaking of health care I kept asking myself why the people I know from Canada hate their health care, and one other guy on here says he loves it. I guess I was dense because now I think it's crystal clear. We know different kinds of people. I know those who work hard, pay their taxes, and the other guy knows those who have no problem freeloading off others. That's the problem we have now in this nation, producers and parasites. How do we get the parasites to understand that if they suck to much the host dies?


You will never convince them, they are so intent on getting their free s*!t that they would not believe that the well would ever run dry.

I used to think it was a joke when people referred to liberalism and socialism as mental illness, I am starting to believe that both are in fact mental illness and there is no cure. The worst thing is that it is becoming epidemic.

And, one of the most liberal states in the country, Oregon, has reportedly spent over 300 million setting up their Obamacare site and have zero enrollment.



> In Oregon, Obamacare is being called an "epic failure" by lawmakers as the state-based exchange continues to fail. It's been nearly two months since the pro-Obamacare state launched their state based exchange site on October 1 and not a single person has been able to sign up. Things have gotten so bad, paper applications and fax machines were brought in to help expedite the process (yes, you read that correctly).
> 
> "I think just about everybody in Oregon is surprised and frustrated with where we are right now," said Jesse O'Brien, a health care advocate for the Portland-based consumer advocacy group OSPIRG. "With Oregon having a reputation as a state that supports health reform and with a governor that is very enthusiastic, I think everyone was expecting we'd be in a much different position."


http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavli ... s-n1753619

Huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep.....they are blaming ORACLE.... the web designer for it. Always blame others that is the new "American" way.

Also the same state just raise min wage to $15 an hour. Maybe if a cup of coffee at Starbucks doesn't cost $5 they wouldn't need to raise min wage....but just wait that cup of coffee will now cost $6.50 because you have to cover the raise in min wage. vicious cycle that people don't understand. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been thinking about what I heard on talk radio today. If you even close to my age you remember how all of America disliked the Soviet Union, and hated communism. I remember seeing bumper stickers that said "kill a commie for mommy". Today as the program said it's much harder to define a communist, and if you tell the truth they pretend to be offended. The guy said today democrats are communists. I think anyone who likes this type of health care program is a communist. Now some will say that is name calling, but it is not. It is an accurate description of people who want others to pay for their benefits. Redistribution of wealth is far more than simple socialism. Just 30 years ago they would be watched by the FBI and common folks would want them in prison. The integrity that comes from being independent is so far gone there is no shame anymore.


----------

